# Thinking of purchasing a llama for guarding



## Milk Machine (Jul 18, 2021)

I am considering purchasing a llama to guard our sheep and goats. I read through a bunch of old threads on guard llamas and get that not all llamas will guard and know about their mineral needs. One question I still have is that many of the old threads recommend a 2 or 3 year old gelded male. I have the opportunity to purchase for a very reasonable price a 1 year old intact male. My understanding from llama breeders I've spoken with is that they recommend gelding at 12-15 months. So this boy could be gelded. As far as the age goes, is it just that he won't be am effective guard this young and will grow into by around 3? Or is there some other problem with a young male? He's only $500 so I kind of feel like even if he doesn't guard well I wouldn't have invested too much into him, depending I guess on how much it will cost to have him gelded


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@ksalvagno
I have no experience with it but I flagged someone who can help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You probably won't want to put him in with your females. He may try and breed them. You really want to wait 18 months to geld. Llamas really need that testosterone for bone growth. If he isn't proven, only time will tell if he is a guard. Several sheep farmers in my area have 3-4 guard llamas guarding their sheep.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks @ksalvagno


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I have also been told 18 months even by a breeder. And they do work better in pairs if you're lucky enough to know a breeder in your area I can watch several and see how they behave that's nice or find someone who's got an experienced one but that's never easy. In fact right now that's why I only have one. I still would like to have a second one in the meantime he seems to patrol the perimeter of the property and I installed an lgd with the herd neither situation is the ideal they should both have a partner and I actually bought an lgd but that's a long story of how it was dead within 30 hours they told me a puppy that was sick. Then they wouldn't respond so lesson learned.


----------

